# Care Fertility Services Manchester



## Jenba (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,
My partner and I have just been referred to Care in Manchester, has anyone else been here, what are your experiences like with them? 
This is all very new to us, so finding it rather scary at the moment! 

Jen xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when when family, friends, doctors and sometimes even partners just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling.

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions   
Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please ask and we'll do our best to guide you.

*Fertility Investigations ~ *Click Here

*IVF Boards ~ *Click Here

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

FF's chat room is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works: 
*Newbie chat ~ *Click Here

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.

Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## Kirstie_steve (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi, we were looking into using care Manchester but we opted to use Manchester fertility service. Simply because I enquired about Bmi Manchester and they totally confused me. And the lady from MFS was so helpful! I wish you all the luck in the world

Kirstie


----------



## Jenba (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Kirstie,
We were referred via our GP and only had the choice between St Mary's and Care! They said care's success rate was better! Hope we get our appointment soon as the waiting is a killer! 
Fingers crossed they are good with us!
Thank you, I wish you all the best as well!  xx


----------



## mooielamoo (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi I had treatment at care fertility in Nottingham and I couldn't fault them x


----------



## LSF2012 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi JenMack,

DH and I start treatment in a couple of weeks (will be DR from 2nd November) and we will be going to Care in Manchester.

I think the nurse said that Care are one of the top ten in country and as you say their success rate is good being about 45% when the national average is 33%.

I have to say even though there are so so many success stories with IVF is still quite scary when you think that it's still less than 50% success rate.

But I'm being negative and that's not good - forgive me. Totally understand what you mean about it being scary. It's just so overwhelming and with the best will in the world it's hard to make the whole treatment process not all that you think about.

But we're all going through it on here, albeit at differing stages, so just keep posting!

Sending you lots of hugs and baby dust.    xxxx


----------



## Purrkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hiya

We went to CARE Manchester in August. We weren't successful but the people there were really great and I couldn't fault them. I found it such a really nervous experience as it was my first go at IVF and usually anything medical makes me feel faint but they were really lovely with me. Going back at some point next year to have another go with frozen embryos. Really really hope you get a positive result!!!!


----------



## Jenba (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey ladies,
Sorry i have never replied. Very rude of me! Been hectic with moving house and exams!

We had our first appointment on Monday (17th Dec). They were great, the nurses were lovely and so was our consultant, really made us feel comfortable!
We are going back on Friday for my other half to do another sperm analysis, i am so praying they find something (his last ones were zero and less than 2m). If they do find some they said they would be able to freeze them for us to start treatment in January, if they dont find any they are going to try the surgical sperm retrival!
The hour wait on friday for the results is going to be the longest hour of our lives!!

Love to you all xx


----------



## hopeandprayer (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi. I went to care at manchester for my first go of IVF and I found them to be really nice.


----------

